# Chemical and Organic Fertilizer Mix question



## BKCSG (Sep 23, 2009)

Can Organic AND chemical nuitrients be used in conjuntion with one another? I have at my disposal, worm castings, bat guana (bloom) egg shells, coffee grounds, epsom salt, and mollases on the organic side, and MaxiGro and MaxiBloom on the chemical side. Any good mixture recipes/ideas?Also, when I transplant my seedling into a the new 5 gal. medium, should i wain another couple of weeks before fertilizing? As of now I have not used any and I'm on day 5 of life. Thanks


----------

